

Vacuuming the ATLAS detector - dnetesn
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/december-2014/vacuuming-the-atlas-detector

======
cshimmin
I got to crawl around inside ATLAS while re-installing some of the muon
subdetectors after repairs earlier this year. Of course I know exactly what is
in there, but it was totally mindblowing to see it in person. It's like a
giant spaceship.

------
rurounijones
Just looking at those pictures... We are living in a sci-fi universe. How on
earth do you even conceive designing such a thing

